
Consumer Reports turned off Safari cache for their MacBook Pro battery tests - IBM
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/10/consumer-reports-turned-off-safari-cache-for-their-macbook-pro-battery-tests/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13366517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13366517).

